# New Specialty Coffee: Honduras El Bambu Copan - Excellent Cupping Scores



## AdamsandRussell (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi all,

Thought we'd share one of Adams+Russell's new specialty coffees with you.

It's an exceptional single plantation coffee from Honduras. Organic, Fairtrade and the result of direct trade through Project 121.

It's called Honduras El Bambu Copan, and we only expect around 5 coffee bags from the farmer this year.

It tastes really good and is well worth a try. You can find a bit more information on the product page (link above), but feel free to ask any questions.

Cheers


----------

